# Schutzblech für 14 Zoll Rad



## Ampelhasser (6. Juli 2016)

Hallo,

in den nächsten Tagen wird der Fuhrpark um ein Woom 2 erweitert. Jetzt bin ich auf der Suche nach passenden Schutzblechen. Am liebsten welche die fest montiert werden. Leider bin ich weder hier im Forum noch im Netz fündig geworden. Habt ihr Empfehlungen oder musss ich 16" Schutzbleche passend umdengeln?

Danke!

Ampel


----------



## Linipupini (6. Juli 2016)

Gibt m.M.n. nur die hier.
Die hatten wir damals auch montiert.
Günstig und gut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ampelhasser (10. Juli 2016)

Ich wollte ja unbedingt ein festes Schutzblech und habe dieses gekauft - http://www.fitforkid.eu/Fahrrad-Zub...lech-16.html?gclid=CJjx1qOa6c0CFUieGwodrewLzg

Mit ein paar Modifikationen passt es.


----------



## Floh (12. Juli 2016)

Beim Cube 16 Zoll hab ich einen Satz 20 Zoll Schutzbleche gekauft von SKS Bluemels. Die haben einen Alu-Kern und sind super mit Stichsäge und Akkuschraube zu bearbeiten. Da der Krümmungs-Radius nicht passt, schneidest Du einfach an einer geeigneten Stelle (Sitzstrebe) auf jeder Seite ein Dreieck raus. Davor und dahinter bohrst Du ein 5mm Loch mit dem Akkuschrauber, und ziehst das Ganze mit zwei soliden Kabelbindern zusammen. Sieht dann so aus (hab leider keine Naufaufnahme und das Rad besitzen wir nicht mehr):




Das gezeigte ist jetzt nicht das Fullcover-Schutzblech, aber für das Gröbste reicht es. Wie lang man es macht bleibt einem ja selbst überlassen. Es steht dann halt zunehmend hoch je länger man es lässt.


----------



## Linipupini (12. Juli 2016)

20" Bluemels zerstückelt auf 16"
Guter Tipp, aber die Radkrümmung passt nicht wirklich! Zweitens ist es viel zu teuer, und auf 14" passt es dann wahrscheinlich noch weniger?


----------



## Floh (12. Juli 2016)

Naja man kriegt aus einem der Bleche eins für vorne und eins für hinten raus. Also braucht man nur ein halbes Set.
Ich benutze die eh ständig als Mudguards für Hinterbauten, und hab dann immer einzelne rumliegen.


----------

